# Adding a Guest Name - New Process [MERGED]



## StevenTing (Jun 2, 2022)

Just experienced a new process with MVC.  Normally I call to add a Guest name to the reservation and that's it.  I do this for my guests that are arriving before me.

The new process, you also have to provide the Guest Address, Phone Number, and Email address.  The supervisor I spoke with said that Owners requested this based off their call tracking.  I countered that there was no survey provided.  No option to provide an opinion.  They are making assumptions.

I don't want to provide this additional information.  It's none of their business.  I believe they want this information to use for marketing purposes.  I should be able to add my parents name to the reservation without having to provide anything else.

I'm calling in a complain to the Customer Care line.  When speaking to the Supervisor, she indicated that they have not received a single complaint about this process.  The Customer Care person said that my concerns will not anywhere beyond my call.  She said she would document it but that it wouldn't go anywhere.   Also asked her if there were any complaints.  She said I was the first.  She couldn't tell me when the policy when in to effect and could not tell me if there was any notification to owners. She said it was for Owner safety.  If that's the case, why wasn't this done 10-20 years ago? At the end she hung up on me.

I am now on the phone with Customer Advocacy.

If you don't like this policy, I suggest you call in and complain about it.  They say that if you don't provide the additional info, they will not/cannot added a guest name.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 2, 2022)

StevenTing said:


> Just experienced a new process with MVC.  Normally I call to add a Guest name to the reservation and that's it.  I do this for my guests that are arriving before me.
> 
> The new process, you also have to provide the Guest Address, Phone Number, and Email address.  The supervisor I spoke with said that Owners requested this based off their call tracking.  I countered that there was no survey provided.  No option to provide an opinion.  They are making assumptions.
> 
> ...


It shouldn’t be necessary, but could you just provide the Guest Name(s) and duplicate your own details for the Guest Address, Phone Number, and Email address?


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 2, 2022)

bazzap said:


> It shouldn’t be necessary, but could you just provide the Guest Name(s) and duplicate your own details for the Guest Address, Phone Number, and Email address?



I suppose you could.  I didn't go down that rabbit hole.

Customer Advocacy is going to investigate for me.  Not expecting much to come from this but at least wanted to voice my dissatisfaction.

Also, if you're renting your week out through Redweek Full service or Vacation Candy, you will now need more than just the name to make the reservation.  I'm not sure if or how willing these 3rd parties will be to provide the additional information because it means that you could rent to the direct and cut them out.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 2, 2022)

I've always added the guests names when I make my points reservations via the website. Will this option still be available? I haven't done it for weeks reservations so I'm not sure if there is an online option. I've also called the resort directly in the past without any issues. I do recall a situation a few years ago when I called in to add a guest and they asked for the address that is on their DL for identification purposes. I agree with you that this is unnecessary and invasive.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 2, 2022)

I always add the guest name in marriott.com site without the need to call MVC.  Have you tried this route?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2022)

StevenTing said:


> Just experienced a new process with MVC.  Normally I call to add a Guest name to the reservation and that's it.  I do this for my guests that are arriving before me.
> 
> The new process, you also have to provide the Guest Address, Phone Number, and Email address.  The supervisor I spoke with said that Owners requested this based off their call tracking.  I countered that there was no survey provided.  No option to provide an opinion.  They are making assumptions.
> 
> ...


Steve concerns are why does Marriott's needs your guest address and email address?

I feel that Marriott's wants to know are you renting your timeshare resort week for profit? IMHO


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 2, 2022)

I have never called.  I just add the reservation on Marriott.com and add the guest name there.  I have done it in about a month but at that point I didn’t need any of this extra info.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 2, 2022)

The challenge I have is that I have other names on the reservation. I include my spouse and children, etc. There are some cases where I can do it online but when I know I have a number of names I’m adding, I call in.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2022)

StevenTing said:


> Just experienced a new process with MVC.  Normally I call to add a Guest name to the reservation and that's it.  I do this for my guests that are arriving before me.
> 
> The new process, you also have to provide the Guest Address, Phone Number, and Email address.  The supervisor I spoke with said that Owners requested this based off their call tracking.  I countered that there was no survey provided.  No option to provide an opinion.  They are making assumptions.
> 
> ...


Others do this.  Disney is absolute on it needing names of everyone in the room.  You can likely just have them put in your information.  let us know what else you find out please.


----------



## jtp1947 (Jun 3, 2022)

I just did this yesterday adding my son's name as he is arriving before me.  Was not asked for any other info besides his name.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2022)

Vistana just started requiring the additional information as well.  This is the first year they are doing it.  I believe the OP is correct.  I believe they are doing it for marketing purposes.  Is it possibly a problem for some of your friends or family that might be taken in by a slick salesperson?  I guess you have to tell them not to buy. 

Most of my guests are strangers.  We tell them to add the Bonvoy number to their Bonvoy accounts, so they get the credit for the nights.  That is another way for marketing to get at our guests.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 3, 2022)

jtp1947 said:


> I just did this yesterday adding my son's name as he is arriving before me.  Was not asked for any other info besides his name.



let me know if you get an email requesting the information.  That’s how I was notified.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 3, 2022)

I appreciate that it no doubt varies by region, but this information has been required in Spain for quite some time.
It is an obligation for any Vacation ownership / rental company to provide it to the authorities.
The Guardia Civil are actively checking up on the legal obligation to supply them with the personal data of holiday guests, within 24 hours of their arrival.


----------



## WBP (Jun 4, 2022)

Steven Ting, you might as well talk to an empty shoebox (over MVC "Customer Care").

In my opinion, the inherent conflict at Marriott Vacation Club, is one of being the "operator (and manager)" of MVC resorts, and being a publicly traded company, whose primary commitment to its investors is to generate revenue, thereby, it seems to me that MVC's #1 Priority is SELLING points, and SELLING Product. I am so tired of going to an MVC Resort, ON VACATION, and being hammered to attend a sales presentation (often hidden under the misnomer "Owner Update"). We did not purchase a MVC timeshare to be hammered on every vacation we take, to attend a sales presentation (often deceptively called an "Owner Update").

I agree with Steven Ting, MVC's recent policy change, about "guests," is likely driven by MVC's "sales and marketing" agenda. HOWEVER, given the ever-increasing violence in America, recalling the horrific man who moved into the Mandalay Bay hotel, and shot and murdered 60 attendees of the Route 91 Music Harvest Festival, and wounding an additional 411 attendees, from his room at the Mandalay Bay hotel, I wonder if MVC wants to have immediate access to the name, address, contact information for a guest checking into an "Owner Occupy" villa, for law enforcement. I can imagine something occurring with a "guest," and law enforcement wanting to know who the occupants of a villa are, and how to "identify them/find them." I thought MVC demanded a Government Issued ID at check-in, but, I've never seen a Front Desk Associate, record that information.



StevenTing said:


> I'm calling in a complain to the Customer Care line.  ...........


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jun 4, 2022)

Why not create a separate email address and even a separate (goodle voice type) phone number and provide that every time.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 9, 2022)

Got to be culling for prospects. Thought I would have to jump through hoops just now to change the name on our two reservations to add the renters name and they asked for just the name, no additional info requested.

UPDATE: Spoke too soon. Although the rep only asked for the name, this is what I received back via email. Seems like it’s the same for guests and even renters since they are basically guests.


> Greetings from Marriott Vacation Club.
> 
> We received a request to add *******************to your reservations at Marriott’s OceanWatch at Grande Dunes, checking in on August 21, 2022, confirmation numbers ************and *************. We are happy to add the guest’s name to your reservation; however, we were not provided all the information we need to complete the change. In order to add a guest to your reservation, please reply to this email with the following information:
> 
> ...


----------



## gln60 (Jun 9, 2022)

In March,I booked my son and fiancé,who will be honeymooning in Hawaii for 2 weeks next April…a week at MOC and a week at MKO….I called MVC and had them change the name on the 2 reservations to my sons name,and remove my name…the process was easy…within 24 hours I received an email with each reservation in his name.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 9, 2022)

Sounds like they either too my feedback and changed the process or I was just the special that had to go through extra hoops.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 9, 2022)

The last time I called to change/add a name (3-4 weeks ago) I was told something different. They said they will "open a request" and it will get done in 2-3 days. I told them I never got it done like that in 10+ years and they said it was a new process. When I asked if I can just to it on marriott.com they said all changes need to go through MVC. Did anyone else run into this "new process". 

In the end they got it done on the spot, but I had to be quite insistent about it.


----------



## echino (Jul 6, 2022)

I just experienced the new process too when I called owner services to change the name. Previously, they only asked the name. Now they also ask the guest's mailing address, phone number and email. Also previously, the new name was updated on marriott.com immediately. Now they told me they put in the name change request in a queue and it should update in 1-2 days.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 6, 2022)

Any recent issues with just changing it on Marriott.com.  Fast and easy.


----------



## SuiteLady (Jul 6, 2022)

I tried to add a guest name and I had to call in. My name was in the hotel booking and it was not editable.


----------



## WINSLOW (Jul 26, 2022)

_[*Moderator Note*: Threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_

Ok, this is long – sorry – hard to get to the point

Called MVCI to add guest names to a reservation. Usually the person I talk to sends me the changed confirmation with the updated names on it pretty much while I’m still on the phone with them.

This time took 5 days to receive it. I had to call a few times and was told that “it was only a request and could take 24 – 48 hrs to be approved”. Approved by who & why?

When I called 1st time I asked if there is a different protocol for adding guest names…was told No, we’ve always done it this way.
Really coz I did a few over the last couple months & this was different.

Anyway, after asking again today, being told again this was way always done, I asked more questions-
The exasperated associate answered some questions, was finally told that yes starting this month (my 1st time calling in this month, so who knew coz MVCI sure doesn’t tell you anything) things are different.

She said:

They set up a new department to handle just guest name changes.

That they (person you 1st get connected to) has to request the name changes & send it to new department to get approved. Then new department sends out confirmation 24-48hrs (somehow mine got lost)

That they had too many callers for guest name changes taking time away from other owners calls. (Obviously name changing is bothersome, so sorry, let me do it myself then atleast I’d spell it right, maybe)

When I half jokingly asked if MVCI Abound is getting like Vistana – she said well we don’t charge for the guest name changes YET.
So she knew how Vistana works (maybe was from that system) and also said YET. So who know maybe just being sarcastic coz like I said she didn’t seem happy that I was asking questions or to answer them.

Anyway just my experience, thought I’d pass it along. Be prepared to call & call & check again if need guest name changes.

Was very simple before, now just added pain.

also, I did ask why they don’t just have us call that department directly or different # if you guys are too busy- no reply - that’d be too simple.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 26, 2022)

I just add the guest name to the reservation via marriott.com.  Never had an issue, and never needed to call.


----------



## WINSLOW (Jul 26, 2022)

For your timeshar?  My account never lets me do that.  I’ve tried before along time ago and it always said I couldn’, not recently though..I’ll have to try again. Thanks


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 26, 2022)

WINSLOW said:


> For your timeshar?  My account never lets me do that.  I’ve tried before along time ago and it always said I couldn’, not recently though..I’ll have to try again. Thanks



Yes- just add the timeshare stay to your marriott.com my trips, and then go in and add the guest information there.


----------



## echino (Jul 26, 2022)

When I book my Marriott ownership week, my Bonvoy number is automatically attached, shows on marriott.com, and cannot be changed or removed online. If I then try changing the guest name on marriott.com, I get an error message saying the name does not match the Bonvoy number. If I call Marriott Bonvoy and ask to remove my Bonvoy number from the reservation, then I can change the name on marriott.com


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Jul 26, 2022)

Agreed.  This is the way I handle it as well.  Done in a minute or two.  I have never had an issue on Marriott.com with the name not matching my Bonvoy number.


----------



## cthewrld (Jul 26, 2022)

I’m just trying to add a name of the person arriving before me, still had to call, now waiting for the confirmation, I’ve always just called the resort and added the name with mine.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 26, 2022)

Maybe, they will have a new department to answer the telephone and your question, with just one phone call.LOL


----------



## 2boysmom (Jul 26, 2022)

I literally just finished doing this 30 minutes ago as others have mentioned via marriott.com.  I had 3 units in Park City booked as our adult sons and their families are meeting us there. I'd originally booked everything in my name.  I just went online, changed out my name for theirs (didn't change the Marriott#) and got an instant confirmation showing their name holding the reservation which I promptly texted to them in case they arrive before us for check in. No problems. No calls needed. Now changing the rewards number, as would be needed for a rental guest could be a totally different ball game.


----------



## rickxylon (Jul 26, 2022)

Had anyone tried doing this thru chat on the website?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 27, 2022)

Aren't there two different types of guests and two different ways to add their names to reservations? I've never had a problem using marriott.com to add a secondary guest who might be checking in ahead of me or who doesn't mind if my name stays on the reservation, but for primary guests (renters, usually) who don't want my name on the reservation I've always had to call in to Owner Services - and they've always said that they have to contact another dept and that the confirmation email might be delayed for up to 48 hours. It's never taken that long, at most I think three hours?

Some owners don't like the second type of name change/add because making the guest/renter the primary results in the owner's Bonvoy number coming off the reservation. The broker I use for rentals insists on it, though, and I'm okay with that. In either case control of the reservation still remains with the owner and to me that's the most important thing.

To me nothing really sounds new here, other than maybe a corporate decision to rename the dept/position that's always handled these things?


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 27, 2022)

Marriott.com guest name update continues to be painless for me. Just change name, get email of reservation and good to go.


----------



## tugcccsp (Jul 30, 2022)

WINSLOW said:


> For your timeshar?  My account never lets me do that.  I’ve tried before along time ago and it always said I couldn’, not recently though..I’ll have to try again. Thanks


You need to contact Marriott Vacation Club and have them add your Bonvoy number to the reservation.  Then you can add the guest on marriott.com.


----------



## cthewrld (Jul 31, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> Yes- just add the timeshare stay to your marriott.com my trips, and then go in and add the guest information there.


If you change the name in Marriott.com to the guest arriving first, does it remove my name from the reservation?


----------



## tugcccsp (Aug 1, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> If you change the name in Marriott.com to the guest arriving first, does it remove my name from the reservation?


Yes


----------



## tugcccsp (Aug 1, 2022)

tugcccsp said:


> You need to contact Marriott Vacation Club and have them add your Bonvoy number to the reservation.  Then you can add the guest on marriott.com.


I know that you can have your Bonvoy number assigned to a fixed week accommodation so that each year your number will be automatically attached to each yearly reservation.  I don't know if this is true for floating week reservations.  I assume it is.


----------



## Dean (Aug 1, 2022)

tugcccsp said:


> I know that you can have your Bonvoy number assigned to a fixed week accommodation so that each year your number will be automatically attached to each yearly reservation.  I don't know if this is true for floating week reservations.  I assume it is.


MVC will list one rewards number and that number should be automatically associated with any reservation unless the names are changed.  We always try to make sure the number and name on the reservation match up as sometimes you won't get the nights credit or points if it doesn't.  You can change the number on the MVC account from one owner to another but MVC only updates this once a year usually late January to February.  We changed ours from mine to my wife's as I'm Titanium for life and by doing so, she's Titanium as well.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 1, 2022)

tugcccsp said:


> I know that you can have your Bonvoy number assigned to a fixed week accommodation so that each year your number will be automatically attached to each yearly reservation.  I don't know if this is true for floating week reservations.  I assume it is.


We only use Don's Bonvoy number and every one of our reservations is booked through his owners.marriottvacationclub.com account, so his Bonvoy number is automatically attached to every one of our reservations.


----------



## JohnB (Jan 5, 2023)

I need to change name on  Aruba reservation to renter. Any more recent experiences with this process?  Anything different for reservation outside USA/Aruba? How long is it taking now for MVCI to make change and for it to be visible online? Thanks!


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 5, 2023)

JohnB said:


> I need to change name on  Aruba reservation to renter. Any more recent experiences with this process?  Anything different for reservation outside USA/Aruba? How long is it taking now for MVCI to make change and for it to be visible online? Thanks!



Just add the new name as a guest on the marriott.com website.  The change will be instant and a new confirmation will be sent.


----------

